# Other Pets > Dogs >  My New Kangal Puppy

## starmom

Here's True; she's my 8 week old Kangal puppy. The Kangal Dog is the National dog of Turkey and they are LGD's. Females are large and muscular and weigh about 100 pounds; males weigh approx 140-150 pounds. There are not many Kangal Dogs in this country as yet and so I am sincerely humbled to own one and to help preserve this pure blood breed. This spring we'll be getting a male. 

Without further ado....

----------


## Mindibun

Aww, I love big dogs.  :Smile:  You're so lucky to have her, and she's just as lucky to have you. Please don't by shy about posting more pictures as she grows!  :Very Happy:

----------

_starmom_ (12-13-2008)

----------


## GoFride

Wow - how adorable! I hope you keep posting pics as she grows - thanks!  :Smile:

----------

_starmom_ (12-13-2008)

----------


## jknudson

Cute pup!  I think I remember a show on National Geo about this breed, one of the first of the domesticated breeds if I'm not mistaken?  Pretty cool!

----------

_starmom_ (12-13-2008)

----------


## pillowtalk6188

ah! she's adorable! how big will she get? she looks kinda like a chow mix puppy we had. it was a really sweet dog. congrats!

----------

_starmom_ (12-13-2008)

----------


## Melicious

Too cute.  Is that a blankie or a sock?

----------

_starmom_ (12-13-2008)

----------


## starmom

> Aww, I love big dogs.  You're so lucky to have her, and she's just as lucky to have you. Please don't by shy about posting more pictures as she grows!


Lol!! I'll be sure to post pictures often...they grow so fast.




> Wow - how adorable! I hope you keep posting pics as she grows - thanks!


I sure will!!




> Cute pup!  I think I remember a show on National Geo about this breed, one of the first of the domesticated breeds if I'm not mistaken?  Pretty cool!


Maybe. They've been in Turkey forever and are used exclusively as LGD's. 




> ah! she's adorable! how big will she get? she looks kinda like a chow mix puppy we had. it was a really sweet dog. congrats!


She'll be about 110-115 pounds. I just looked at what I posted and I typo'd!! Females get about 110# and both sexes are very muscular and very tall. A full grown Kangal, standing on their hind legs, can easily look a 6'4" person in the eyes...




> Too cute.  Is that a blankie or a sock?


I think you're looking at the leftover Enzadent rawhide chew!!! Lol!!!! Jack only eats them halfway (he's my rottie) and so I gave the other half to True. She seemed okay with it!!!

----------


## Kristy

Oh my gosh.. she is adorable. 
Congratulations on your new addition, and I love her name.

This so makes me want to come down there and give her lots of loves.

How big is she right now?

----------

_starmom_ (12-13-2008)

----------


## littleindiangirl

Congratulations!!! She's adorable, post more pics!  :Very Happy:

----------

_starmom_ (12-13-2008)

----------


## mainbutter

gotta love big dogs!  :Very Happy: 

Friend of mine has a 130 lb great pyranees, biggest dog I've ever had the pleasure to be around, can't imagine anything much bigger!

That puppy looks SO adorable!

----------

_starmom_ (12-13-2008)

----------


## Laooda

Squeeeee!   I wanna smell that pup breath!   :Very Happy:   She's gorgeous!

----------

_starmom_ (12-13-2008)

----------


## dsirkle

Very Cool! I hope that you are not into cropped ears and spiked collars to protect your dental floss ranch.  :Very Happy:

----------

_starmom_ (12-13-2008)

----------


## starmom

> Oh my gosh.. she is adorable. 
> Congratulations on your new addition, and I love her name.
> 
> This so makes me want to come down there and give her lots of loves.
> 
> How big is she right now?


She'll be 8 weeks old on Monday and she is almost as big as Jack was when he was 10 weeks. And darnit, she won't fit on the snake scale!!!  :Very Happy: 




> Congratulations!!! She's adorable, post more pics!


Will do!!



> gotta love big dogs! 
> 
> Friend of mine has a 130 lb great pyranees, biggest dog I've ever had the pleasure to be around, can't imagine anything much bigger!
> 
> That puppy looks SO adorable!


Thanks!! She is super-adorable!!!!




> Squeeeee!   I wanna smell that pup breath!    She's gorgeous!


She's *such* a cool dog!! Not even 8 weeks old yet and very aware of what is going on around her. She is very true to her breed  :Wink: 




> Very Cool! I hope that you are not into cropped ears and spiked collars to protect your dental floss ranch.


Lol!!! My rottie has his tail~ nuff said!  :Wink:  And spiked collars? Naw, I don't need to punk her out; she's fierce enough with predators in her own right!!

----------


## Ladydragon

awww  look at that adorable pup face.  congrats on the new addition.

----------

_starmom_ (12-13-2008)

----------


## starmom

Thanks Doris!! She is really awesome!! She is still a bit shell-shocked from her plane trip and flying back through time... I actually think she has some jet lag going on!!! I suspect she'll get into her body within the next 48 hours or so and then it will be really fun!! Right now, I'm sure she misses her mom and siblings and goats and sheep and hay and barn!! She's really *such* a special dog  :Smile:

----------


## OhBalls

AWWW Holy Cuteness!  Big Congrats on the big pup!

----------

_starmom_ (12-13-2008)

----------


## STORMS

Ummmm......

How come this thread did NOT have a CUTENESS warning??????

Oh my goodness!!!!  That is the cutest puppy EVERS!!!!!!!!!!!  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------

_starmom_ (12-13-2008)

----------


## starmom

> AWWW Holy Cuteness!  Big Congrats on the big pup!





> Ummmm......
> 
> How come this thread did NOT have a CUTENESS warning??????
> 
> Oh my goodness!!!!  That is the cutest puppy EVERS!!!!!!!!!!!


You guys are great!! Making me feel the love even while cleaning up the puddles of pee!!!  :ROFL:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

She is soooooooo cute!  What an adorable face.

----------

_starmom_ (12-13-2008)

----------


## Earl

Look at the size of them paws!  :Surprised: 

Congas on the new puppy  :Good Job:

----------

_starmom_ (12-13-2008)

----------


## Skiploder

Awesome dog!

I had a Tibetan Mastiff for 14 years.  Livestock guardians actually make great family pets..........except for the nocturnal barking!

----------

_starmom_ (12-13-2008)

----------


## starmom

Yeah- we'll see how that barking goes. 

Typically, if a Kangal is barking it's because something, or someone, is on the property. I appreciate their level of awareness of their environment and will depend on it at the ranch! Our rottie Jack also lets us know if something is amiss...

----------


## janeothejungle

Wow. She is adorable.  What is the difference between these guys and the Anatolians? There are a couple of Anatolians that are buds with my dogs (they play at the dogpark all the time), and the youngest (now 6 months old) looked just like your girl not too long ago. Are they different breeds or just different locales? Either way, they are Awesome dogs. So intelligent (and a bit mischievous).  Congrats!!   :Good Job:  :Good Job: 

Cheers,
Kat

----------

_starmom_ (12-13-2008)

----------


## starmom

Hey Kat~
The biggest difference is that the Anatolian is a mixed breed dog and the Kangal is a pure breed. Anatolian's can look like anything and can have a personality range that is all over the board. Of course, this also impacts how well they are able to livestock guard. Turkey does not recognize the Anatolian as a breed. 

The greatest thing about the Kangal is their steady temperament and their guarding abilities. Once mature, they are not mischievous as this would not allow them to livestock guard very well  :Smile:  The Kangal breed is really an amazing and very old breed of dog and the breed has been kept very true to its origins. However, now that a few have come to America, as well as many more in Europe, I'm wondering if we'll see a change in the breed. 

The Kangal Dog has many many great qualities (other than guarding) and I know of 2 in the US and one in Canada who have passed their therapy dog tests, as well as one currently being trained for search and rescue.

Cool stuff!!

----------


## tweets_4611

What a sweet face!!! And those huge paws. She is going to be impressive when she grows into those!! Congrats on your new sweet girl ^_^

----------

